# Stage 18 TT **SPOILER**



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

Here we go..........

40K TT around the edge of Lac d'annecy. Fantastic setting, just the sort of place I would love to go for a pootle on my bike, just not with the pressure that these guys are going to be feeling 

A relatively flat courese with just the one bump being the Cote de Bluffy towards the end of the circuit. The temperature in Annecy is around 24 degrees Celsius. High clouds hover above the lake early today and although it’s dry there is the chance of rain later in the stage and we all know who rides well in the rain!


----------



## Young Un (23 Jul 2009)

jiggerypokery said:


> we all know who rides well in the rain!




Menchov?


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

Christ! Contador doesn't leave the gate till 16.47 and the first rider is just setting off now. That must be tough having to sit there just waiting for the times to roll in before you get your roll down the ramp!


----------



## RabbitFood (23 Jul 2009)

Young Un said:


> Menchov?



think Menchov wil end up in the water


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jul 2009)

or in Switzerland!


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

I wonder if they have left the forming bladder in his carbon frame - kinda like waterwings  or will he be riding this.......... http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...8v2OBw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

Winning time sweepstake starts here... my prediction: 49'30"


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2009)

48.12


----------



## spandex (23 Jul 2009)

46.50


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

47:28


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> 46.50




Forecast wind speed 15-16mph, chaps...


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

First rider round in 50:45 - Terpstra, so that's the time to better.

Edit - Tell a lie, Hutarovich was first round with 55:12.


----------



## RabbitFood (23 Jul 2009)

47.45


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

jiggerypokery said:


> First rider round in 50:45 - Terpstra, so that's the time to better.


Hmmm... quite quick, these professionals... maybe Spandex is right!


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (23 Jul 2009)

Thats pretty quick by Ignatiev - 48:46!


----------



## surfgurl (23 Jul 2009)

Has anyone found a link to watch it online? None of mine are working today and ITV4 is not showing it until 2pm. I'm addicted now, I'll even watch it in Flemish


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

jiggerypokery said:


> First rider round in 50:45 - Terpstra, so that's the time to better.
> 
> Edit - Tell a lie, Hutarovich was first round with 55:12.


I think you're right the first time - Terpstra started 4 minutes later, but would have crossed the line before Hutarovich.


----------



## biking_fox (23 Jul 2009)

I think the top riders are going to be preety close to 45min. I'll say 45:13 as the fastest time.


----------



## onthe_road (23 Jul 2009)

Using the Will1985 algorithm and based on Ignatiev's time on both individual TTs the winner (Cancellara) should come in under 45:00.
All things and omens considered I'll go for 45:55 winning time.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2009)

Going with the trend of predicting after the start of the event then I think NickM set al should have another go


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Jul 2009)

I know it has started, but what the heck - 44:44 (Cancellara)


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

onthe_road said:


> Using the Will1985 algorithm and based on Ignatiev's time on both individual TTs the winner (Cancellara) should come in under 45:00.
> All things and omens considered I'll go for 45:55 winning time.


It's called the "All-things-being-equal algorithm"!!!

I would agree with that though - Cancellara should do a mid to long 45.


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (23 Jul 2009)

whats the world record for a 25 mile TT? I thought it was close to 45 minutes?


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Going with the trend of predicting after the start of the event then I think NickM set al should have another go


Huh. I think all bets are off <sulk>


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jul 2009)

Wiggins 45:22
Cancellara...pow...blowout.....46:10


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

SimonRoberts0204 said:


> whats the world record for a 25 mile TT? I thought it was close to 45 minutes?


Competition record is 45'57", set by the supreme tester, Chris Boardman, with a fixed gear on a float evening in Oxfordshire 1993.

I didn't think the riders would get close to that today, partly because it's a bit windy, partly because there's a bit of an 'ill, and partly because it's 500m longer.


----------



## onthe_road (23 Jul 2009)

NickM said:


> Competition record is 45'57", set by the supreme tester, Chris Boardman, with a fixed gear on a float evening in Oxfordshire 1993.



Thanks for enlighting me NickM - you mean the WR would have to be broken in adverse conditions for my prediction to come true? 

Then I guess you should stick to your guns rich_p. Ignatiev has TT pedigree...


----------



## Brahan (23 Jul 2009)

Anyone got links for today's TTs please?


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

Dave Millar up nxt at 12.56 UK time.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2009)

Brahan said:


> Anyone got links for today's TTs please?



This one starts at 08.30 EDT, whatever that is!

http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-tour-de-france.html


----------



## Brahan (23 Jul 2009)

Thanks Rich. I've been trying this all day www.cyclingfans.com but getting the same results. Nothing seems to be showing at the moment. Hmph.


----------



## surfgurl (23 Jul 2009)

http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/

I've been trying these all morning. One of the french eurosport ones appears to be about to start.


----------



## 4F (23 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> This one starts at 08.30 EDT, whatever that is!
> 
> http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-tour-de-france.html



13:30 in UK


----------



## spandex (23 Jul 2009)

http://www.stream24-1.blogspot.com/


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2009)

Those Columbia shorts are a bit revealing


----------



## spandex (23 Jul 2009)

Rain is on the way


----------



## redjedi (23 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> Rain is on the way



Is that good or bad news for Wiggins?

When I commute it always seems to be a bit easier/faster, but I guess a TT stage is a little different to my commute


----------



## simon walsh (23 Jul 2009)

It's raining at the start. It's going to be very interesting now.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

Cadel's going well!


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2009)

I just hope that it rains or doesn't rain on all the top 10


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

Sastre using Di2? Looks like he just touched the extension after coming down the ramp.


----------



## surfgurl (23 Jul 2009)

About ten minutes till our Brad goes for a spin


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

Top 24 start 3 minutes apart, not 2 minutes. It's about 16 mins now.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2009)

I've got one and two so far in the fantasy tour! 

It won't last!


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Sastre using Di2? Looks like he just touched the extension after coming down the ramp.



According to David Harmon , Colombia have been using it all through.


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

Ok - I've just seen it on Monfort's bike too.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

LIVE on ITV 4 today, thak goodness I am off this week........ been out and stuff last few days - missed loads.... especially the Cav/Thor issue !


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

Bloody hell you can hardly see wiggo from the front!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

I need his diet.....


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

Brad's chain rings look 'orrible...no ta..........


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

fossyant said:


> Brad's chain rings look 'orrible...no ta..........


Yes, weird 

Don't seem to slow him down, though!

Contador has just started, and I start in 12 minutes' time... but even if I time trial all the 9 miles home, he'll still be finished before me


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

fastest split for wig!


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

Go Wiggo!!!!

Also, Armstrong already on the verge of retaking 3rd place virtually.


----------



## johnnyh (23 Jul 2009)

Go Lance!


----------



## JamesM (23 Jul 2009)

Wiggins 10 seconds DOWN on Ignatiev after 25km


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

clucking bell contador's fast!


----------



## JamesM (23 Jul 2009)

Let's hope he's peaked too soon and Brad can still take it!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

johnnyh said:


> Go Lance!



Get lost .................


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

not bad at all for a tired bloke:49.13


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2009)

30 seconds?!?!?!?!  Unbelievable.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

Contador is the finest rider in this years' race and make no mistake.


----------



## groucho (23 Jul 2009)

Bradley seems to suffer on the downhill!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

groucho said:


> Bradley seems to suffer on the downhill!



Yeh..not heavy enough now........


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Contador is the finest rider in this years' race and make no mistake.



Thank goodness..flippin Lancy boy.....whose the LEADER then !


----------



## groucho (23 Jul 2009)

fossyant said:


> Yeh..not heavy enough now........



Probably skills and confidence...not much downhill on the track!!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

Oh...just......... excellent result


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2009)

Saturday's stage will be interesting........Bradders vs Lancy......

And I am no where near a TV on Saturday.....shoot ! Good job the phone does internet stuff.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2009)

Just _slightly_ disappointing by Bradley. Good performance, but I am guessing his weight loss as eaten into his muscle mass a little - and of course he's tired. A great tour for him so far though.


----------



## Brahan (23 Jul 2009)

Contador beating Cancellara brilliant.

Given that Wiggins is seemingly going to be left for dust on Mount Ventoux surely Garmin have no option other than to go all out for tomorrow....


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Contador is the finest rider in this years' race and make no mistake.



Seconded. He's been absolutely class!


----------



## simon walsh (23 Jul 2009)

Garmin are questioning Wiggo's time.


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2009)

We know Cancellera can descend but just how much faster was he over the final 12k? Must have been something like a minute on Wiggins! Was it wet for him? I'm guessing not. Wiggins lost time over that section. Did he have a problem or was it just that it was wet. Didn't seem to bother Contador!


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

Wiggo moves up!

Only 11 seconds between him amd Lance - think he can make up the difference to end up on the podium?


----------



## NickM (23 Jul 2009)

Well I did a PB for the homeward run 

...and Contador still finished before I got the pooter warmed up 

But then _he_ didn't have 34 traffic lights (I even stopped for some of them...)


----------



## jiggerypokery (23 Jul 2009)

Oh that would be good, I like your style NickM - A TdF TT with the traffic lights left on and the riders compelled to stop when they turn red. No matter how good you were on the day your time would be in the hands of the God's and the timing sequence of the traffic lights 

Can you imagine the conversation after the race 'I would have been here sooner but you know how it is, every traffic light just seemed to be against me!'.


----------



## Molecule Man (23 Jul 2009)

It would add an interesting tactical dimension, trying to juggle arrival times at each set of lights to maximise your chances of a clear run.


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Jul 2009)

simon walsh said:


> Garmin are questioning Wiggo's time.



???

Where does it say this?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jul 2009)

I heard that Contador had won the stage on Radio 5 and thought 'nah, they've got that wrong...'


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2009)

Wiggins did have a problem with the rear dérailleur but I don't think it cost him much, if any, time.


----------



## longers (23 Jul 2009)

I read that someone had tweeted about Wiggins getting cramp.


----------



## longers (23 Jul 2009)

That someone was Mr Vaughters.


----------



## Dave Elcome (23 Jul 2009)

Just a little taster of what went past us today. Great day, a real party atmosphere.

Click on the thumbnails for the full size picure.


----------



## marinyork (23 Jul 2009)

Andy Schleck did worryingly well. It's awfully tight not. Ventoux could be mad!


----------



## zaid (23 Jul 2009)

It was reported that Wiggins and the other top GC guys had a bit of a head wind on the last bit, compared to when the likes of Cancellara and the earlier guys went.


----------



## gavintc (23 Jul 2009)

Well, i will be at chalet reynard to watch and cheer on Wiggins on Sat. We are really looking forward to it/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2009)

I think Ventoux will actually be okay for Bradley. He will just settle down and power up. He needs to avoid trying to match sudden accelerations by the real grimpeurs, he just needs to treat it like a long pursuit. His climbing on the hill in the TT yesterday was better than almost anyone's.


----------



## NickM (24 Jul 2009)

Will that be enough, if he wants to be on the podium in Paris? Can he ride Armstrong off his wheel?

I'm assuming that 3rd is the target and that he probably doesn't see much difference between non-podium positions. Might as well come 7th as 4th, as long as you have tried as hard as you are able to get 3rd.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2009)

NickM said:


> Can he ride Armstrong off his wheel?



No. Quite simply, Armstrong won't let him. Armstrong will be mob handed and Wiggins will have Vande Velde (if he's lucky).


----------



## Chuffy (24 Jul 2009)

yello said:


> No. Quite simply, Armstrong won't let him. Armstrong will be mob handed and Wiggins will have Vande Velde (if he's lucky).


If the Schlecks have a go again Bertie will be obliged to follow them and if Wiggy can hang on to them for long enough he's already shown that he can drop LA. It's not impossible.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> If the Schlecks have a go again Bertie will be obliged to follow them and *if* Wiggy can hang on to them for long enough he's already shown that he can drop LA. It's not impossible.



True, yes, it's possible. 

I reckon that's a big IF though! Armstrong and Astana will want the podium and they know what they've got to do to get it - don't let Wiggins get away. Contador has shown he can go alone so I reckon he'll be left to that (unless he's getting seriously beat up!) and the focus will be on keeping Armstrong in 3rd. Armstrong's got the savvy to see that happens. And don't forget Armstrong dropped Wiggins on Le Grand-Bornand, so it's 1 each on that score.

There's other riders in the equation too though. It's not inconceivable for Schleck Snr to take 3rd, he's only seconds behind. In fact, the more I think of it the more likely I see it.

But who knows what will happen today. It could all change. I doubt it but it could!


----------



## NickM (24 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> If the Schlecks have a go again Bertie will be obliged to follow them and if Wiggy can hang on to them for long enough he's already shown that he can drop LA. It's not impossible.


And only 12 seconds are needed...


----------



## onthe_road (24 Jul 2009)

I think the situation could still play into BW's hand.
Young Schleck has the white jersey safe and nothing left to fight for except getting brother Frank on the podium.
Astana as we know it are about to disintegrate - will AC and AK be any loyal to LA? I think there is a lot of bad blood between those three and whatever they can do to screw each other over they will.


----------

